# servo de velocidad variable



## luchovl2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola, el tema es el siguiente: tengo pensado hacer un auto radiocontrolado, pero con características similares a un auto real, es decir con acelerador, freno, volante para determinar la inclinación de las ruedas, e incluso que se considere la velocidad con la que se gira el volante. Para esto último pensé en modificar un servo para controlar la velocidad con que gire, además de obviamente la posición del eje. Mi idea es desarmar el servo, modificar la alimentación del motor, que será controlada por mi para que gire más rápido o más lento.
¿Alguien hizo esto, o algo para controlar la velocidad de giro de un servo?
Reitero que mi objetivo es con el servo controlar le dirección de un auto.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2009)

No necesitas disminuir la tensión de alimentación del servo, puedes moverlo por pasos y mediante alguna lógica de control, agregas espacios (Delay) entre las sucesivas "Ordenes" que envías al servo.
Si quieres cambiar la alimentación del servo deberías separar la alimentación del motor respecto a la de la lógica de control.


----------



## luchovl2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Claro, lo que yo había pensado era separar la alimentación del motor de la de la lógica de control. Lo que vos decís es que si quiero girar 90º le diga girar de a 30º por ejemplo, con un delay entre cada posición? Si fuera así tendría un movimiento entrecortado.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

luchovl2 dijo:


> Claro, lo que yo había pensado era separar la alimentación del motor de la de la lógica de control. Lo que vos decís es que si quiero girar 90º le diga girar de a 30º por ejemplo, con un delay entre cada posición? Si fuera así tendría un movimiento entrecortado.
> Gracias.


Más o menos.
Imagina como trabaja una fuente SMPS, son pulsos, pero el resultado final es algo continuo.
Sería como enviar la “Orden” de girar 5º + 5º + 5º + 5º + 5º + 5º, Etc. Si el envío de “Ordenes “ es correcto en su secuencia el resultado final será muy parecido a un movimiento continuo.

Aunque separes las 2 alimentaciones la lógica de control del servo "Tratará" de llevarlo a su posición final en el menor tiempo posible, además de que con algunas tensiones (Bajas) el motor puede NO arrancar o te puede dar movimientos erráticos..


----------



## luchovl2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Comprendo, buenísimo, gracias nuevamente.


----------

